# Tt water 3.0 pro und i5 6600k



## Xanten (9. November 2015)

Hallo Community, ich brauche Hilfe.
Ich wollte meine Kompaktwasserkühlung auf dem neuen Asrock Z170 Fatal1ty Gaming K4 verbauen( lief zwar alles, aber mitgelieferter Lüfter natürlich zu laut) und es passt nicht. War vorher auf einem AMD-System verbaut, aber alle Intel-Teile sind vorhanden. Im Netz steht, das es auch auf den Sockel 1151 gehen würde, aber die Bohrungen mit dem Mobo stimmen nicht überein. Auch finde ich im WWW kein Hinweis auf entsprechende Nachrüstadapter und Thermaltake antwortet nicht auf meine Anfrage. Würde ungern was neues kaufen, da ich die original Tt-Lüfter durch Aerocool DS 120 ersetzte und die Water 3.0 pro lief damit echt leise und effizient. Hat jemand einen guten Tipp oder Rat?
mfG
Xanten


----------

